# 3D Aikido Training Aid!



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 25, 2006)

I came across this today and thought some of you might be interested.

http://www.aikido3d.com/?gclid=CI7tzpSArokCFRJkWAodR2mLUg


----------



## Aikikitty (Dec 25, 2006)

Neat!  Thanks for the link.  

Robyn


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 25, 2006)

I think my father-in-law was looking into this software.  It seems awesome!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 25, 2006)

stone_dragone said:


> I think my father-in-law was looking into this software. It seems awesome!


 
Yes it definately does look good!


----------



## charyuop (Dec 27, 2006)

I had seen it in the past, but I don't know if it is that good. I was looking for a demo downloable and I couldn't find it. The hands and feet seem not really detailed, thus in the end it wouldn't be that great help.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 27, 2006)

stone_dragone said:


> I think my father-in-law was looking into this software.  It seems awesome!


_SEEMS_ Awesome? No, it *IS* awesome. If the program does what I think it does (hey there's one for TKD-ers too  ) then you can pause and step back and watch again and again... then say to yourself... ohhhhh *that's* how they do it! What a great in-home training tool. I'd imagine that eventually there'll be one for every art; Kenpo (EPAK and Tracy), MT, MA, WC and so on. 


			
				charyuop said:
			
		

> I had seen it in the past, but I don't know if it is that good. I was looking for a demo downloable and I couldn't find it. The hands and feet seem not really detailed, thus in the end it wouldn't be that great help.


I would think that this program is still probably in a BETA type version and that more detailed anatomy would come out in later versions, still for what it can do the potential for teaching beginner to intermediate belts is far reaching. A student can study it repeatedly at home and then fine-tune the techniques with their instructor during classes. 

 Very neat... great find Brian!


----------



## Mike Hamer (Jan 9, 2007)

I have been contemplating getting this for a few months now.  It's a bit pricey.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 9, 2007)

I just might have to get this.  Thanks for the link Brian!


----------



## Infinite (Jan 9, 2007)

If someone checks it out let me know.

If valuable I'd be interested.


----------



## charyuop (Feb 2, 2007)

I have found on youtube this little demo, just few seconds...up to you to judge it...


----------



## scottcatchot (Feb 16, 2007)

Great link, I will move that to the top of my list of things I want to buy.


----------



## Yari (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi

It's cool, but I would love to hear from somebody who used this activaly, and how it hade influenced there Aikido.

/Yari


----------



## charyuop (Feb 19, 2007)

In my opinion this program should be used by a rather experienced Aikido practicioner. In my regular class, Sensei come close to us and corrects our techniques with many little details: like for example tiny little pressure or pushing direction to start a technique which otherwise couldn't be seen, reposition us according to the Uke position and so on.
For a beginner like me just telling me slide back, tenkan then do this technique is not enough. A real beginner needs a Sensei near him that helps him understand misubi and how to interact with Uke technique per technique and even for the same technique each time you do it.
Once you understand how to interact well with Uke's body and movements then and only then Aikido 3D can be a useful tool to use.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 19, 2007)

I think everyone would agree with you on that.  Definately you need a teacher.  However an aid like this in conjunction with proper training could be a good use to some.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 23, 2007)

Looks pretty cool! Been a looooong time since I did any aikido, but I might pick it up for the old man.


----------



## jezr74 (Sep 16, 2014)

Has anyone used this software to *compliment* there training. I like the idea of of the 3D modeling, I guess there may have been on to something before YouTube came along.


----------

